# balloon sinuplasty



## njbrown (Oct 5, 2009)

Can someone advise me on how to code a balloon sinuplasty?  Would I code it using the normal sinus cavity codes 31254,31256, etc.. or would I use the unlisted cpt code of 31299 and how would I have to list that out?

Thank you for any hep


----------



## sbenden719 (Oct 7, 2009)

we dont bill it as any special code...just use the sinus codes..if this helps


----------



## njbrown (Oct 8, 2009)

*Balloon Sinuplasty*

Thanks for your help


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 12, 2009)

our ASC only had a few and we billed sinus codes.

This is AAO-HNS position on "Balloon Sinuplasty"
http://www.newswise.com/articles/view/528170/#

Hope this helps.


----------



## kjpollock (Oct 20, 2009)

*Balloon sinuplasty*

That link is a very old posting.  The AAOHNS recently took down an updated posting due to some controversy about the procedure.  If the doctor can say that s/he did what is included in the usual endoscopic sinus surgery codes (eg, 31256, 31255) and used the balloon dilator as an adjunct to the surgery then use the regular endoscopic sinus surgery codes.

If however, the entire procedure involves just dilating the sinuses and no bone or tissue is removed, then you must use an unlisted code such as 31299.

Kim Pollock, RN, MBA, CPC
KarenZupko & Associates, Inc.
www.karenzupko.com


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the updated info!


----------

